# So mad!



## PoukieBear (Mar 25, 2014)

We've had our rescue GSD for 4 months now, and have been working every single day on his severe re-activity to other dogs. He used to bark, lunge, snarl, foam at the mouth, choke himself out...It's honestly the worst re-activity that I've ever seen, anywhere. Not even "reactive dogs" on youtube hold a candle to my guy.

Yes, he has attacked another dog when he snapped one of his leashes. Thankfully no one was injured.

Yes, we are working with a trainer.

He's improved so much! He's still terrified of other dogs, but he no longer snarls and foams or lunges towards them. He will sit when told, but he will continue to bark and his hair will be standing on end. 

This is why I'm spitting mad. Hubby and I just got back from a week's vacation. My girlfriend was staying at our house for the week to look after the dog. 

I had 2 pages of "rules" for her to follow, one page being dedicated to his walk and his issues with other dogs. She KNEW she was only supposed to walk on the street with him, that way she could see other dogs coming from a mile away and turn around. 

Her number one rule was to never ever ever, under any circumstance let him come face to face with any other dog. Turn around and go the other way, i don't care if you have to make a 5 mile detour to avoid it.

And, she spent the previous week with us while I trained HER how to properly walk him, how the prong collar works, how his holster works, how he reacts to cats and squirrels. She even saw him react to a dog coming towards us. I thought she was well prepared.

She ignored my number one rule. She went for a walk on the dog path next to our house, and came face to face with another barking snarling lunging dog. (Husky). Lako pulled so hard he snapped open his prong collar and went after the husky. During the fight the dogs knocked down the husky owner and he got scrapped up pretty bad and was bleeding.

She eventually grabbed my dog by his neck and pinned him down until everything had calmed down.

I knew something had happened as soon as I took him out last night when we got home. (I hadn't talked to her yet, and didn't know any of this) When we stepped out of the house he was a monster. He was terrified of everything, and was a pain in the arse. Pulling on his leash, ignoring his prong and lunging at shadows.

It looks like we have to start all over from square one with his training. 

I'm so mad I can't even talk to her right now. There are so many things that I want to say, but right now they would ruin our friendship.


----------



## My2shepherds (Jun 10, 2014)

I would be upset that I did not get an immediate phone call from the friend following an incident that could have cost the life of my dog. 

However, I would be angrier at myself for leaving my beloved companion who obviously has some MAJOR special needs with someone who was not trained/capable of caring for them properly...

Hope you guys get back on track...


----------



## PoukieBear (Mar 25, 2014)

My2shepherds said:


> I would be upset that I did not get an immediate phone call from the friend following an incident that could have cost the life of my dog.
> 
> However, I would be angrier at myself for leaving my beloved companion who obviously has some MAJOR special needs with someone who was not trained/capable of caring for them properly...
> 
> Hope you guys get back on track...


I thought she was competent enough to handle him. She's know him since we brought him home and is aware of his issues and his training. We even trained HER for a full week with him and she did great, and he was fantastic with her as well.

But as soon as we left, she threw our rules out the window. Never again!

Because of his re-activity, the kennel wouldn't take him for the week, neither would the local boarding house, even our trainer couldn't take him because of her own dogs. 

We looked into every option. Having her stay at our house was the best we could do. I'm never leaving him again.


----------



## My2shepherds (Jun 10, 2014)

Please know I was not judging you..
I know we can all misdirect our anger sometimes especially when it is over something so close to out hearts. 

I do sincerely hope you can gain back the ground you have lost with him.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Circumstances happen unfortunately; even the best laid plans can be derailed in a moment

The only advice outside of keep your head high and keep moving forward is getting a backup collar. Delgado wears his flat leather collar which is hooked to his prong on walks using a tab just in case for some reason it does break. It makes me feel safer even though he wears a HS and it's a very good quality prong

What brand of prong were you using? Maybe they have a guarantee you could use to get a new one free of charge or reimbursement


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

I always use a back up collar with the prong. I have a shorter leash with two lead hooks on it. A shorter one for the prong and a longer one for the back up collar. I saw how they can break open. Before I used the prong on him the dual leash was ordered. 

This is the leash I bought. I got the 2 foot leash. The back up collar I use is the martingale.


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

You are making a good choice not to talk to the friend right now. Give yourself time to cool off and consider it a 'lesson learned' moment.

Your priority right now is your dog. You have been and will remain in training. You already know the drill, you have to be calm before handling your dog in any situation where he will react. You already know he will pick up on how and what you are feeling. 

I found with my hooligan that when something happens (usually me missing some major signals) he does lose ground, but we would quickly catch up and then move forward on progress in training. Woolf would be on high alert, very fast reactions for a couple of days after a reaction. I would spend that time with him in the backyard, working on focus and ob until he settled back down, then begin moving out into the world. They don't forget what they have learned, they just have to have help remembering the coping skills they have learned so far.

One huge suggestion - use a back up collar with the prong. As you have found prongs can and do come apart. I use a martingale as a backup. For the leash I use a prong collar leash from Leerburg. It has the added hook for the back up collar so you avoid having to deal with tabs. The leather is strong, comes with 1 or 2 handles.

For when you go on vacations; check with your vet and see if they do boarding. Our vet has a quiet room for reactive dogs to the side of the boarding area with a set up that prevents them from seeing other dogs. Believe it or not, Woolf loves the vet and everyone there. They know him and easily handle him.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Trips that don't include the dog are sometimes necessary. When Aunt Bertha is dying, and you need to hop a flight to be with your mother as it is her only sister -- or whatever, you get my meaning. Taking the dog is not always going to be possible.

Instead, I would find an experienced and BONDED pet sitter, and have him/her meet your dog and get the dog used to the person and continue to work with him, and be totally up front (like you were with the person living there) about his problems/needs.

Sorry for the set back. Set backs happen. Sometimes dogs can snap out of them and get back on track without too much hoopla. Let's hope that is the case. 

But I definitely think you should search out a professional who can walk your dog and get used to him, who will follow your instructions, and if something does happen, they are bonded. I am surprised that you haven't gotten a visit from Animal Control about the incident, and that the other person is not persuing it. If their dog was as much at fault for the incident, then maybe you just got lucky there.


----------



## PoukieBear (Mar 25, 2014)

Thanks for the encouragement guys! I need it 

I've never seen those two leash in one leashes before, these are genius and I'll be ordering one tonight.

I'm using a HS with a quick release right now, friend said it wasn't the prongs that came apart, but the quick release popped open.


----------



## JJSMargo (Jul 3, 2014)

PoukieBear, I don't mean to add more wood to the fire, but you knew your dog has serious issues. If you could not arrange professional boarding kennel, at least you could have gotten a muzzle for your dog so it could be safe for him to walk with her while you are away and can't continue the training. Friends are friends, but they are not necessarily dog people. I'm sorry but one week of "training" her is really nothing when handling an aggressive, strong dog. That is why sometimes professional, paid help is required, not friends...


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

This is why you don't leave problem dogs with other people. They can't be trusted, almost ever, to do things the correct way. I feel for ya, but you've learned your lesson on this matter, for sure. Good luck moving forward, glad he didn't harm anyone worse, with worse consequences.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

A common backup collar (especially when you need a GOOD one) for a prong is a Dominant Dog collar. I've personally ordered from K9 Dynamics before and their service was excellent

Collars - Leather Collars - Dominant Dog Collar - K-9 Dynamics

Just something to consider


----------



## joneser (Jun 9, 2014)

Do not feel guilty or wrong for one second! You trusted a close friend...invested the time and the guidance/instruction, and if you thought for one millisecond she couldn't handle it/be trusted you would not have left him with her. 

Every.single.relationship.fails. That doesn't mean you don't try to put your faith in others. The only beef I have is that she didn't immediately come clean. That's a bit shady. 

Now that you know better, do better: muzzle/extra leash/new friend/good dog sitter. 
You got this, go be his kick ass momma and get him back on track.


----------



## readmeli (Feb 28, 2013)

I'm so sorry Poukie! Dangitall!!! You've got lots of great advice here. I hope he recovers after a day or two... It's so frustrating, I'm just so sorry. You are such an amazing person for taking him on and working so hard, don't let this setback derail you. Keep on keeping on! 

I like what joneser said... "You got this, go be his kick ass momma and get him back on track."... Yeah!


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

joneser said:


> Do not feel guilty or wrong for one second! You trusted a close friend...invested the time and the guidance/instruction, and if you thought for one millisecond she couldn't handle it/be trusted you would not have left him with her.
> 
> Every.single.relationship.fails. That doesn't mean you don't try to put your faith in others. The only beef I have is that she didn't immediately come clean. That's a bit shady.
> 
> ...


^^THIS. I couldn't have said it better myself. 

You will bounce back.. lesson learned. He is ok, you are ok, and everyone in the situation is ok. Good news is you have gotten him to that better place before, and you can do it again!


----------



## DanneWI (Jul 2, 2014)

I can understand your frustration. We experienced a similar situation last weekend. Our dog just recovered from Pneumonia that he caught when he was boarded last month. We did not want to board again since he was still on medication and asked a friend who is very familiar with our dog to sit for 36 hours. We typed up specific instructions and sat down with him to make sure he understood. Our main rule was ignored. I was furious!!! Thankfully nothing happened but my trust is now broken and we will never do that again.


----------

